# Panda Cory Dieing for no reason plz help!



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

Ok so I woke up today and did my usual tank check and everyone looked fine and a few hours later i see one of my corys upside down on the bottom of the tank struggling to survive. He looks terribly pale and his gills are red. I checked my water parameters and everything is perfect. Ive had my corys in my tank for about 2 months now. I dunno wut it can be, all my other fish in the tank r doing great. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Plectoman said:


> Ok so I woke up today and did my usual tank check and everyone looked fine and a few hours later i see one of my corys upside down on the bottom of the tank struggling to survive. He looks terribly pale and his gills are red. I checked my water parameters and everything is perfect. Ive had my corys in my tank for about 2 months now. I dunno wut it can be, all my other fish in the tank r doing great. Any thoughts?


More information is needed. 

Temperature?
PH?
Ammonia?
Did you cycle the tank to begin with?
How long the tank has been cycled?
Have you introduced any new fish, foods, chemicals, or other items to the tank recently?


----------



## Plectoman (May 13, 2009)

my temperature is 75, ph is 7.2, 0 ammonia, tank has been cycled for 3 months and latest fish i introduced were 2 ottos 2 weeks ago and there doing fine


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no fish dies for no reason..there has to be a reason...all we have to do is figure out what(not wut) that reason is....also...what(not wut) color are the gills supposed to be??..(they are supposed to be kind of red or a deep pink)
i would rule out any cycling issues...but there is a possibility that the ottos brought in something...unfortunately ; for whatever reason ; 1 or 2 fish out of an entire tank are more susceptible to something than the others.....
increase the temp to about 80-82 degrees...get some "Aquarisol" and treat according to directions....
and keep a close eye on that tank for other signs of illness......good luck..


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

imo corys are lil more suseptable to mini cycles. if this one was weaker than the rest, he/she must have gotten hit hard with the minicycle.


----------

